# Wellington people needed



## iamkim330 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello.

I may have a job offer in Wellington so I thought I'd come here to see who's around and perhaps to meet some new friends.

I'm 23, enjoy socialising, coffees, dancing i.e. ceroc/salsa dancing, zumba, choir, art and craft, music and lots more.

If you have similar interests or just simply live in welly, do say hi!


----------



## klunman (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Kim! 
Welcome when you do come! Wellington is a really vibrant place for young people, I am a bit older and have kids, but we still enjoy all that it has to offer for families.
Make sure you check out the meetup website when you arrive to join a few of the wellington clubs such as Adventure Wellington and the like…!! You won't have any problems fitting in! 
Kristen


----------

